# can you dye cloth diapers?



## Trinity42

I have some white bum genius 3.0 and i was wanting to make them pretty. Anyone even dyed cloth diapers? would it even be possible?


----------



## Rachel_C

I think I'm right in saying that you can only dye natural fabrics unless you get specialist dyes. I would think that most outers of nappies that are waterproof would be synthetic (to prevent wicking), so I would say no, not really. You can dye fitted nappies or flat nappies as they are natural fabrics because they don't need to be waterproof.


----------



## xerinx

Yes you can but you need buy something called idye. Ive dyed my fitteds and ive dyed my wraps.

For fitteds use normal dylon and for nappies/wraps use idye poly (can buy it from ebay) i got mine from usa :)
heres some i tried to do with dylon-
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs107.snc4/35710_1428597389601_1072823694_31277650_8187917_n.jpg
And them after i used idye poly
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs013.ash2/34028_1434985709305_1072823694_31297358_2768282_n.jpg


----------



## Trinity42

Oh boy... I am going to have to get some. Thanks


----------



## xerinx

No problem.. :)


----------



## Trinity42

lol im hard headed.. I went and got some fabric dye for a few shirts and went ahead and dyed her diaper its in the wash right now, it has a little pink tint. now ill go buy the real stuff... LOL


----------



## xerinx

Hehehe yea i tried doing the 1st ones with normal dye the were ment to be blue but turned out pale purple! Which is why i got idye poly!!


----------



## Kaites

Another vote for the iDye Poly :thumbup:

here's a few of my stash that I dyed with red and blue
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/july10b004.jpg

I got my iDye Poly off a seller on eBay too. Lots of fun :)


----------



## leighbaby

Kaites said:


> Another vote for the iDye Poly :thumbup:
> 
> here's a few of my stash that I dyed with red and blue
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/july10b004.jpg
> 
> I got my iDye Poly off a seller on eBay too. Lots of fun :)

I love the tie die look of your nappies!


----------



## sahara

wow love them - how did you get that tye dye effect


----------



## Kaites

thx ladies :) I tied them up the same way you'd tie up a t-shirt and then used the stovetop method, simmering them for about about an hour. My little disclaimer is that I personally would never do this to a "good" diaper like a BG, etc. since the PUL probably doesn't like the heat (I'd just use the washer method), but I used my white eBay cheapies (Coolababy and Pouponds) and they seem to be fine, no delamination or leaks. Only time will tell if I have shortened their lives, but they are prettier now so to me, it's worth it :thumbup: 

Oh and another disclaimer if you use iDye Poly is that it does continue to run a bit in the wash afterwards, so all my inserts are sort of purplish and so is the aplix on all my other diapers (not too happy about the grasshopper BG having purple applix- time for a popper conversion me thinks!). Just something to consider if you plan on using the dye


----------



## Trinity42

those are pretty... but they dont have pink for poly...


----------

